# 20% OFF SLP Line Lock Brake Control Kit for 2004 GTO at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 20% during a Blowout Sale on SLP Line Lock Brake Control Kit for 2004 GTO at PartsForYourCar!*

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *TWUNNY* during checkout. Offer is valid while supplies last.

Click below to purchase:

*Line Lock Brake Control Kit - 04 GTO*



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

